# 2005 A6 3.2 - brake light issue, general question



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

Hello,
We just recently got a 2005 A6 3.2 (Silver on Silver) - nice looking.







It had 44K miles. And now the Brake light comes on once is a while and beeps - this is while driving. I cannot see any other side-affects - brake performance feels good and I cannot feel any brake drag. I have not checked the brake fluid level yet...
I am thinking I will take it in to the dealer soon. Do you know whether 2005 A6 had the 4 year "free" maintenance and can a new owner still use it? How long was the "free" maintenance for?
And do you know the warranty periods on this car? I hope I can sneak in for the remaining factory warranty.
One more question: my car does not have Navigation installed. Do you know if there are after market guys that sell "plug in" Navigation system for the 2005 MMI system? I have a feeling this would be many thousand dollars from a dealer, but has anybody here tinkered and added a Navi system?
Thanks in advance,
Andre


_Modified by 2fastdre at 10:53 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: 2005 A6 3.2 - brake light issue, general question (2fastdre)*

The brake light and beeping - was due to slightly low level of brake fluid. Added a few ounces on fluid - and light went away. Nice! Altough - I don't know why the fluid got low in the first place.
2fastdre.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 2005 A6 3.2 - brake light issue, general question (2fastdre)*

Interesting, and thanks for following up. The 2005's should have a few set of rotors/pads as well. I know I had my fronts replaced under warranty on mine.


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: 2005 A6 3.2 - brake light issue, general question (GLI_Man)*

Hmm. You had your front rotors replaced under warranty? For what reason? Was there a recall or some defect?
Thanks!
Andre.


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: 2005 A6 3.2 - brake light issue, general question (2fastdre)*

On 2005 models, brakes(rotors and pads) are covered by warranty for 4 years/50k miles. Which ever comes first. Next time you're at the dealer, they'll check them, and replace them if needed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: 2005 A6 3.2 - brake light issue, general question (live2skate4me)*

Cool! Thanks.
I am planning to go in to the dealer in about a week.
Andre.


----------

